# Tails or no tails



## chickens4me (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a small group of bantys that is the remnant of a nice flock I had, 3 tailless roos, 1 tailed roo, and 2 tailless hens whose mother was a white leghorn. I took the first eggs the girls layed and and hatched them out. They are 3 days old, and all six of them have a short round body with no visible tail stump. Is there a way to tell if they will be tailless?


----------

